# Rhinestone template matching up with print



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok Rhinestone folks. I have a unique problem and I'm hoping someone can help me out.

I'm using a graphtec CE5000-60, winpcsign2010, T-jet2 (shirt printer), Fast Artist 2.0 (Tjet printing software).

I am trying to accomplish printing a word on a shirt and having a rhinestone template match up with it. 

How I'm doing this is. I create my word in photoshop. Save it as a jpg. I import my jpg into winpcsign and place my rhinestones strategically where I want them careful not to change the overall size. I'm using 12ss stones in my cutting template and 10ss stones on the actual physical template for production. I cut out ONLY the rhinestone holes on my cutter from winpcsign.

The other side of this I save my word as a .psd, import it into fast artist and print it with my t-jet on my shirt careful to not change any size.

What ends up happening is my rhinestone template comes out just a fraction of a centimeter too wide thus causing all of my stones to look slightly off. I apologize I am a perfectionist. Has anyone done this?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Why are you using the 12ss template and using 10ss stones? That can cause the stones to not be aligned correctly. Technically, your print should have holes where the crystals go just in case the stones will not stick to the ink. That being said, there is always some distortion when doing a print. You may have two issues going on.


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

We were using the 12ss stones in the software for 10ss stones because 10ss was too small. They wouldn't fit. 11ss was ok. 12ss was perfect. 

I should have been a tad more clear. The printed shirt would have been pressed and dried before we applied the rhinestones. Do you think they would still not stick?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

When you overlay the stones on the graphic on your computer screen before printing are the stone circles where you want them? What material are you using for your rhinestone template? When you weed the circles are you laying the template material on a flat surface? Do you start in the upper left corner and pull it back over itself to the lower right corner? Keep the part you are lifting fairly close to the backing/carrier. Try laying your free hand on the part you are removing and pull over it moving the free hand along as you pull the template. If all of your circles do not come out, be careful when removing the hanging chads that you do not distort the template. Also be careful when laying the template on the backer board. Do not stretch it. Press straight down when securing the template to the backer. If you have to reposition the template, be careful not to distort it. When you use the sticky mylar to pull the stones out of the template, make sure that the stones are not shifting. After you get the stones out, lay the mylar back over the template to make sure that everything is in the right place. 

Ink Transfer issues - do you preheat your shirts before printing? It sounds like you are using DTG. It is possible with all that has to be done that the shirt/design could be shrinking a bit which could cause the rhinestones not to be where they should be. When you make your rhinestone layout, tr bringing in slightly to accommodate for the shrinkage. There is always a possibility that the stones will not stay stuck to the ink. This is something you need to test. I do inkjet not DTG and have no problems. The type of stones you use also makes a difference. If you are using stones that are meant to be used with a heat press. Not all have the same glue on the back.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Are you placing your stone pattern on the stroke and not accounting for an outline in your print?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

First off you have a really good eye to pick out a fraction of a centimeter. Could the ink in the shirt be shrinking when pressed? This will happen to vinyl. I'm not into DTG but I would think it could shrink your fraction of a centimeter.

Didn't see Jean's post above. We are thinking alike though.


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Jean518. Great tips of advice! I never considered my template may be getting slightly stretched because of how I am handling it. 

Twanabee. Also good points.

I'll have to work on both of these methods and see if I can get it right. Thanks for the help!


----------

